# SnowDog Registration?



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

I am in the process of building a SnowDog out of a old snowmobile. Does anyone know how it needs to be registered? Like a snowmobile or like an ORV?


----------



## John Koos (Dec 20, 2017)

Ask DNR and save money 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a heads up on the snowdog. They can be rolled. Neighbor rolled his and broke 3 ribs


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

register as an ORV, don't need any trail stickers and don't have to wear a helmet while operating.
good luck, lets see it when its done. we sure do like ours.


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

Making progress. The sled in the background is in the process if being built into another one also.









Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

thumbbilly said:


> Making progress. The sled in the background is in the process if being built into another one also.
> View attachment 361657
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What size engine did you use


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

6.5 hp Briggs

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

thumbbilly said:


> 6.5 hp Briggs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


will that be big enough. There are a lot of good ideas on You tube that I have been looking at and most say an 8 hp will work but is very under powered. I have been thinking of making one this summer


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

I pulled myself around on bare grass last Saturday. It's not going to be super fast, but it's much faster than walking.

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

thumbbilly said:


> I pulled myself around on bare grass last Saturday. It's not going to be super fast, but it's much faster than walking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thats all the matters. Now you have me really thinking as I have a brand new 6.5 HP engine here


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep. We had 2 new ones, so we are building 2 machines. LOL

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Did you use the comet clutchs


----------



## thumbbilly (Jan 12, 2010)

I used comet 30 series TAV2.

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

